# Leaving AT&T for DirecTV



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

Or at least I want to...actually I've signed up to have DTV installed on the 27th.
But now I'm wondering if I should cancel and wait it out a little bit longer, because I hate being new into something and then something newer comes out, so getting the free HR-34 is cool, but knowing the HR-44 is lingering out there ready to come to new customers bugs me.

I can wait, heck I've never experienced DTV, well back in 1998 I had it when I lived in Houston, but thats worlds and eons ago. So obviously there is no right/wrong decision here, just whats best for me and my needs. I'm just trying to feed off some chatter about the service and the new and old boxes, etc...feedback about being in this position would be nice. 

Is now a good time to jump in or wait a bit longer and take advantage of the newer box coming out when it does? Etc...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The HR34 and 44 likely will be considered generally functionally equivalent, though the 44 is faster and has built in wifi. Is the speed a real consideration? Maybe not. If you are a channel surfer, or go all the way through the guide a lot to find something to watch (or wife is one etc) then it might be a consideration. Bootup is faster, but I would put it on a UPS anyway for power blips.

The problem is that it's likely that DirecTV won't guarantee a 44, even when it comes out. You would get either a 34 or 44.

I would go ahead with it now.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

dpeters11 said:


> The HR34 and 44 likely will be considered generally functionally equivalent, though the 44 is faster and has built in wifi. Is the speed a real consideration? Maybe not. If you are a channel surfer, or go all the way through the guide a lot to find something to watch (or wife is one etc) then it might be a consideration. Bootup is faster, but I would put it on a UPS anyway for power blips.
> 
> The problem is that it's likely that DirecTV won't guarantee a 44, even when it comes out. You would get either a 34 or 44.
> 
> I would go ahead with it now.


Ok, and thats about what I figured. Something new like this to me, I'm actually the one who channel surfs and goes through the menu, there is so much in there and thats just how I do it. My wife is the more organized one who learns how to better search for exactly what she wants etc, because I guess I never know what I like to watch, sometimes I just like to come across something and stop, etc...she's direct and to the show.

I won't be using WiFi as I have a switch behind the tv there and will be hard wired into my network, as all my entertainment devices are; TV, BluRay, XBox, AppleTV and STB.

Some other questions I had are about DirecTV vs. Dish and why those here chose DTV over DISH. I know its a very personalized question to answer, so looking for those personal reasons. My early and somewhat informed and educated reasons to lean towards DTV over DISH was PQ.

I just got a new Samsung UN60ES8000 LED TV and am not real happy with UVerse pictures I'm getting, they are grainy, pixelated, and washed out. Can I tell its HD, yeah, but I think it could be better. So I went looking around and hear DTV has the best quality picture of all the options I have, is this true? A nice HD GUI Menu, the better compression and signal of my options (UVerse, COX, Dish and DTV)?

The 1080i and 1080p signals would be nice to have. Does Dish not have these?


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

Also, there are some maintenance or protection plans out there, are those the same thing just different terms or is there two different plans? Something that was $5.99/month and something $19.99/month, what do they cover and which one to get? What are these good for?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

First, welcome to DBSTalk! There's tons of information here and generally good answers to your questions.

I think you'll find PQ to be much better than uV and probably best of all unless FIOS is available.

I'd go ahead with the 34 and also get the C31 for any other TVs you have. It's not the wait.

Check out the Protection Plan details on the D site. In general, the lower priced plan covers all your D equipment and free shipping of a dvr. The bigger plan covers most or all electronics in your house.

Enjoy your HD.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

dennisj00 said:


> First, welcome to DBSTalk! There's tons of information here and generally good answers to your questions.
> 
> I think you'll find PQ to be much better than uV and probably best of all unless FIOS is available.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dennis! Is the C31 the client box, the smaller thing that works with Genie? Sorry I'm so new I don't know all the model numbers yet. I'll go read up on the site about the protection plans, I just didn't know if I had one and when the new HR-44 came out if I could use it to get the old HR-34 replaced?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

chrisjmccord said:


> I just got a new Samsung UN60ES8000 LED TV and am not real happy with UVerse pictures I'm getting, they are grainy, pixelated, and washed out. Can I tell its HD, yeah, but I think it could be better. So I went looking around and hear DTV has the best quality picture of all the options I have, is this true? A nice HD GUI Menu, the better compression and signal of my options (UVerse, COX, Dish and DTV)?


Last year I took U-who for a test drive, while keeping my DirecTV.
I was able to measure the bit-rates between the two for the same show.
U-Who came out at 2/3rd of the bit-rate DirecTV uses.
As to waiting for a new Genie, or not: I'd say the most significant difference is the size. If a small footprint is needed, then the newer one is the way to go.
There is a speed difference, but frankly it looks to be over stated in the other thread IMO. The user experience between the two may be only a 1/10th of a second in reaction time.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

veryoldschool said:


> Last year I took U-who for a test drive, while keeping my DirecTV.
> I was able to measure the bit-rates between the two for the same show.
> U-Who came out at 2/3rd of the bit-rate DirecTV uses.
> As to waiting for a new Genie, or not: I'd say the most significant difference is the size. If a small footprint is needed, then the newer one is the way to go.
> There is a speed difference, but frankly it looks to be over stated in the other thread IMO. The user experience between the two may be only a 1/10th of a second in reaction time.


And so the bit-rate is like the amount of data coming down to the box? Explain how bit-rate plays a part in my signal or picture quality etc?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

chrisjmccord said:


> Ok, and thats about what I figured. Something new like this to me, I'm actually the one who channel surfs and goes through the menu, there is so much in there and thats just how I do it. My wife is the more organized one who learns how to better search for exactly what she wants etc, because I guess I never know what I like to watch, sometimes I just like to come across something and stop, etc...she's direct and to the show.
> 
> I won't be using WiFi as I have a switch behind the tv there and will be hard wired into my network, as all my entertainment devices are; TV, BluRay, XBox, AppleTV and STB.
> 
> ...


Keep in mind, you can also do some personalization of the channels and guide, removing the ones you will never watch. Of course they can be added back in at will.

I chose DirecTV for a few reasons, but it ended up being the best choice for me based on things I've since learned. The time I did use a Dish DVR, I had trouble figuring it out, something I never had trouble with from a TW Scientific Atlanta, to a Tivo on DirecTV.

1080i is dependent on the channel. So ABC is 720p, NBC is 1080i. Only certain PPV is 1080p, no networks are. I don't know if Dish offers this.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

chrisjmccord said:


> Thanks Dennis! Is the C31 the client box, the smaller thing that works with Genie? Sorry I'm so new I don't know all the model numbers yet. I'll go read up on the site about the protection plans, I just didn't know if I had one and when the new HR-44 came out if I could use it to get the old HR-34 replaced?


The C31 is the client that works with the Genie, it is not required. Benefit is that it is a non dvr that can pause/rewind live TV. A receiver like the H21-25 cannot do this. Downside, the C31 uses a tuner from the Genie when watching live.

At some point this year, the Protection Plan will allow for a free upgrade every two years. The question though is if the HR44 would count as an upgrade. But, in two years time, there may be a true upgrade. Look at the Protection Plan for Texas, we are getting something like this nationwide according to DirecTV's CEO. No timetable other than this year.


----------



## maartena (Nov 1, 2010)

chrisjmccord said:


> Or at least I want to...actually I've signed up to have DTV installed on the 27th.
> But now I'm wondering if I should cancel and wait it out a little bit longer, because I hate being new into something and then something newer comes out, so getting the free HR-34 is cool, but knowing the HR-44 is lingering out there ready to come to new customers bugs me.


There is always something new. The HR34 is only about 1 year old now, and if you wait three months to get a HR44.... 6 months after that there is a HR45 on the horizon. New receivers get released almost on a yearly basis, just like computers, new phones, and other new gadgets.... You can wait, but you'll be waiting for "something new" for eternity.

Get DirecTV, have it installed. You can always upgrade to a new receiver later.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

chrisjmccord said:


> And so the bit-rate is like the amount of data coming down to the box? Explain how bit-rate plays a part in my signal or picture quality etc?


PQ basically comes down to bit-rates. There are two ways to encode the signal, MPEG-2 & MPEG-4. Both U-who & DirecTV use MPEG-4, while a broadcast network still uses MPEG-2 over the air.
The more data that is sent, the more detail in the image.
This isn't any different than a Jpeg picture on your computer. The more you compress the image, the smaller the file size and the poorer the picture quality is.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

veryoldschool said:


> PQ basically comes down to bit-rates. There are two ways to encode the signal, MPEG-2 & MPEG-4. Both U-who & DirecTV use MPEG-4, while a broadcast network still uses MPEG-2 over the air.
> The more data that is sent, the more detail in the image.
> This isn't any different than a Jpeg picture on your computer. The more you compress the image, the smaller the file size and the poorer the picture quality is.


Ok then so side by side, how does the UVerse picture compare to the DTV picture?


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

dpeters11 said:


> Keep in mind, you can also do some personalization of the channels and guide, removing the ones you will never watch. Of course they can be added back in at will.
> 
> I chose DirecTV for a few reasons, but it ended up being the best choice for me based on things I've since learned. The time I did use a Dish DVR, I had trouble figuring it out, something I never had trouble with from a TW Scientific Atlanta, to a Tivo on DirecTV.
> 
> 1080i is dependent on the channel. So ABC is 720p, NBC is 1080i. Only certain PPV is 1080p, no networks are. I don't know if Dish offers this.


Is the Genie DVR based on a Tivo or is that older DVRs that DTV uses? My wife loved the Tivo when we had one with Cox Cable Cards (Fail), she loved that the Tivo "got her" as she used to like to say. I'm sure she'll like the DTV features. I saw some screen shots of the menus and stuff and the QuickTune is something I'm looking forward to! Having my most favorite and visited channels in a quick little list to choose from, boom. I think the menu and GUI are as important to me as the PQ etc...


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

maartena said:


> There is always something new. The HR34 is only about 1 year old now, and if you wait three months to get a HR44.... 6 months after that there is a HR45 on the horizon. New receivers get released almost on a yearly basis, just like computers, new phones, and other new gadgets.... You can wait, but you'll be waiting for "something new" for eternity.
> 
> Get DirecTV, have it installed. You can always upgrade to a new receiver later.


I agree with you here, I'm now just trying to justify my move to DTV or Dish from Uverse for good reasons. Pretty much my reason for shopping was PQ with a new LED TV, channel wise I think all I watch on UVerse now I can get on DTV or Dish. So its a matter of features, PQ, over all value.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

chrisjmccord said:


> Is the Genie DVR based on a Tivo or is that older DVRs that DTV uses? My wife loved the Tivo when we had one with Cox Cable Cards (Fail), she loved that the Tivo "got her" as she used to like to say. I'm sure she'll like the DTV features. I saw some screen shots of the menus and stuff and the QuickTune is something I'm looking forward to! Having my most favorite and visited channels in a quick little list to choose from, boom. I think the menu and GUI are as important to me as the PQ etc...


My DirecTV Tivo was an ancient one. There is a "current", the THR22 that is based on the HR22. It does not support Whole Home. I think it's more the basic Tivo features, not the advanced stuff their best boxes have. It has a dedicated forum on here, I'd ask about it in there.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

chrisjmccord said:


> Ok then so side by side, how does the UVerse picture compare to the DTV picture?


I have a good Sony TV, which can make a fairly poor picture look "not that bad", so my first impression of U-Who was it "wasn't that bad", which surprised me because I know they have a bandwidth limitation that DirecTV doesn't.
I'm only 200' from their VRAD, so I get full bandwidth, but was still limited to recording 3 HD shows while being able to watch a fourth live.
The thing that I noticed the most between U-Who & DirecTV was U-Who dropped frames, that DirecTV didn't. This causes jumping in the image.

There is another difference which is DirecTV has a native mode, which simply sends the decoded signal to the TV and lets the TV scale it to fit the screen.
U-Who doesn't and you select one resolution, but HD uses 2, 1080i & 720p.
With U-Who, if you're watching a 720p HD channel, and you've set the box for 1080i, then the box is changing this to 1080i.
Since my Sony does a better job, I'd rather it do this than the receiver.

PQ simply comes down to what the viewer sees [or not], so it's hard to give a meaningful answer for you.
The bit-rates are a fact, but everyone has spent a lot of money & time to see how much can be removed from an image before "the average" viewer notices/complains.
U-Who [from talking with them] is targeting to be better than cable, but not trying to match SAT service.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Another thing to consider is that all new equipment goes through growing pains.
These are fixed through software upgrades. Reading these threads you can see what's happening with the HR34.

So the HR44 will also have problems which will also go through software upgrades. I'd hope that by the time HR44 is widely available, the HR34 will be a lot more stable.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

I had a test drive with U verse and overall it's not bad, DTV has a better HD picture and you can record more programs at the same time. The best part of u verse is the Internet witch I kept and the very fast channel changes.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jdspencer said:


> Another thing to consider is that all new equipment goes through growing pains.
> I'd hope that by the time HR44 is widely available, the HR34 will be a lot more stable.


In the 6+ months I've had my 34, "I'd say" it's gotten there.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'd think a lot of the code would be shared, so any improvements would happen on both.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

veryoldschool said:


> I have a good Sony TV, which can make a fairly poor picture look "not that bad", so my first impression of U-Who was it "wasn't that bad", which surprised me because I know they have a bandwidth limitation that DirecTV doesn't.
> I'm only 200' from their VRAD, so I get full bandwidth, but was still limited to recording 3 HD shows while being able to watch a fourth live.
> The thing that I noticed the most between U-Who & DirecTV was U-Who dropped frames, that DirecTV didn't. This causes jumping in the image.
> 
> ...


The setting comment is spot on, I tried to do that and have since just set it on 1080i and left it there. I did some testing with changing it to 720p and watching ESPN HD which is 720p, and well I didn't see much a difference, but it would be nice to have the TV do the job instead of telling the box what to set it at. So the native feature is nice.

At this point I think my only real hang up is the fear of losing the signal during heavy storms here in Oklahoma. The plan I guess would be to have an OTA installed in the attic as my fail over back up source for local stations during the bad weather, which doesn't seem to be a big deal.

I'm excited to experience the GUI Menu and see how the UX is there, wished I could play with it in person before I signed up, but they don't seem to be in any retail stores in OK right now. Channel wise I think we're good with DTV too, there are no big issues with any channels I have to have that are missing from moving off of UVerse to DTV.

I wonder about the install, I have coax running from the box in the neighbors yard, along the eve of my house, two lines actually, one is Cox and one is AT&T. Then there are the feeds in the attic to the walls around the house in my rooms. I'm guessing the DTV installer will use his own coax and drop the 4 cables in the rooms I want? Leaving the AT&T and COX in place?


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

chrisjmccord said:


> Ok, and thats about what I figured. Something new like this to me, I'm actually the one who channel surfs and goes through the menu, there is so much in there and thats just how I do it. My wife is the more organized one who learns how to better search for exactly what she wants etc, because I guess I never know what I like to watch, sometimes I just like to come across something and stop, etc...she's direct and to the show.
> 
> I won't be using WiFi as I have a switch behind the tv there and will be hard wired into my network, as all my entertainment devices are; TV, BluRay, XBox, AppleTV and STB.
> 
> ...


I had Uverse and was HORRID!


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

PCampbell said:


> I had a test drive with U verse and overall it's not bad, DTV has a better HD picture and you can record more programs at the same time. The best part of u verse is the Internet witch I kept and the very fast channel changes.


Funny you mention this, because while I'm breaking up with AT&T and the bundle I've had, I also am probably going to move my internet to COX. Not that the internet has been bad with AT&T, but I'm paying $65/month for their top Ultimate Turbo package, that supposedly gets 24mbps down, and I usually test out around 19mbps down, occasionally late at night I get 21mbps down.

Cox has a $75/month for 6 months then $99/month for 55mpbs down with speed boost. A co-worker can do a speed test on demand, anytime, he showed me via his iPad, logging into his PC from home, and was getting 62mpbs down. So I'd rather pay $75/$99 for that and have the fastest I can get without buying a T1 or T3 line. This would help me in the house with all the iPads and iPhones on wireless and all the other devices on the network. So I've decided to really break up with AT&T and just have their home phone and cell phone. Let DTV do what it does best and give me the best TV experience and Cox give me the fastest internet...3 bills but 3 of the best I can get.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

jdspencer said:


> Another thing to consider is that all new equipment goes through growing pains.
> These are fixed through software upgrades. Reading these threads you can see what's happening with the HR34.
> 
> So the HR44 will also have problems which will also go through software upgrades. I'd hope that by the time HR44 is widely available, the HR34 will be a lot more stable.


Yes I totally understand this as an IT System Engineer, I know all this. If the HR-34 were rampid with bugs, maybe it is, I might not consider it, but I'm also one who upgrades to the new iPhone/iPad when a new one is released, always on the bleeding edge, so the HR-44 caught my eye from the CES blog posts about it.

I figure I can't go wrong going now or waiting, either way a better experience surely is headed my way...


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

As someone who has both, I can definitely say DirecTV is better and my main viewing. Like VOS, the PQ on Uverse wasn't that bad at first, but after watching sports on it...my opinion changed - DirecTV wins easily.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Another thing:
Not sure if this works coming from U-Who to DirecTV, but coming from DirecTV and trying to use U-Who, their DVR sucks!
I seriously had to fight not throwing their remote at my TV. :lol:


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Welcome to DBSTalk!
Always good to have another local guy on the forum.

They're making you wait until the 27th for your install or that's a date that you picked?
Installers are pretty good around here since DirecTV took over the local contractor a few years ago.

So are you getting an HR34 plus 3 C31 clients? If so you can get away with a SWiM LNB and a single coax into the house, then split (single coaxs) to individual rooms. They usually want more $$ to fish line through the walls from the attic, otherwise they'll want to drill in from outside. If you want more than 8 tuners (5 for an HR34, 2 for each standard DVR, 1 for a receiver, none for a C31 client (uses an HR34 tuner)) then they'll install a standard LNB and run 4 coaxs to a SWiM16, usually mounted in your attic.

Get an AM21 for OTA tuning/recording with the HR34. Besides giving an alternative to the DirecTV Local-into-Local stations you can get the subchannels on 4 & 5 with the old shows. How far away are you from the antenna farm in the north-central part of town?


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> As someone who has both, I can definitely say DirecTV is better and my main viewing. Like VOS, the PQ on Uverse wasn't that bad at first, but after watching sports on it...my opinion changed - DirecTV wins easily.


Sports can be down right terrible. Anything with fast movement looks bad.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

sigma1914 said:


> As someone who has both, I can definitely say DirecTV is better and my main viewing. Like VOS, the PQ on Uverse wasn't that bad at first, but after watching sports on it...my opinion changed - DirecTV wins easily.


This is refreshing, thats 95% of what I watch on TV today, SPORTS. So good to know, and really the biggest reason I've even questioned UVerse.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

chrisjmccord said:


> This is refreshing, thats 95% of what I watch on TV today, SPORTS. So good to know, and really the biggest reason I've even questioned UVerse.


The lower bit-rate is most likely the reason.
MPEG-4 strips out the repeated bits to save bandwidth, "but" if there is a lot of change in each frame, there are less repeated bits, so more bandwidth is needed. DirecTV will use more bandwidth, while U-Who doesn't/can't.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

dettxw said:


> Welcome to DBSTalk!
> Always good to have another local guy on the forum.
> 
> They're making you wait until the 27th for your install or that's a date that you picked?
> ...


Awesome and OKIE!! Yay! lol...need an Okies opinion on the signal and loss of signal during our famous weather days...how does DTV hold up? Its really my only hang up with DTV, weather issues and worries.

Also, I chose the 27th, to give myself some padding to cancel the install if I had 2nd thoughts or my wife wasn't happy with the move. So far she seems open to it so I'm out here trying to make any buyers remorse go away.

Sounds to me like you want me to call back and get a "custom install" done not the standard which is what I think I chose? I might have to print that stuff out so I remember what to have him do.

I asked the sales rep for the 4 room install, the living room being my main install for the DVR and my bedroom with 1 client. While I wanted 2 other rooms installed with clients for future use, but not activated, but looking at my ticket I see only 2 rooms with the Genie and 1 client, so I think I need to call back to fix that?

I think there is a "SWiM LNB and a single coax" in my attic now that Cox installed, but again, not sure if they will use other peoples equipment/hardware up there? What is a SWiM LNB? I don't think I need more than 5 tuners from the (HR-34), I mean 5 shows at once is probably plenty? Seems like a lot of people have 8 or more in the house, but why does one need more than the 5 tuners in the Genie?

Where is the Antenna farm, where all the TV/Radio stations are off Broadway? I'm just a few miles west...I'm off 122nd and Rockwell/Council, so not real far. I've picked up the OTA before with a cheap old OTA antenna, back when I had TiVO.

So explain again to me what I need to have installed or ask the installer to do. I guess I'm going custom install now. I want the dish on the back side of the house that faces east. My house sits east/west (front porch/back porch) and if its on the back side (east) it has a clear sight to the south, no trees nothing in the way, its a newer sub division. Will he mount it there and just drill into my attic and run the cable and drop down into the wall where my TV is? How should I have him set it up?


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

veryoldschool said:


> The lower bit-rate is most likely the reason.
> MPEG-4 strips out the repeated bits to save bandwidth, "but" if there is a lot of change in each frame, there are less repeated bits, so more bandwidth is needed. DirecTV will use more bandwidth, while U-Who doesn't/can't.


Ok that kind of makes some sense now. I hope I see the difference right away, probably will, I'm pretty picky with visuals like that. My wife doesn't see the difference in the Retina dislplays on iPads and iPhones, but boy I do.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

dettxw said:


> Get an AM21 for OTA tuning/recording with the HR34. Besides giving an alternative to the DirecTV Local-into-Local stations you can get the subchannels on 4 & 5 with the old shows. How far away are you from the antenna farm in the north-central part of town?


Would a DirecTV installer run the line for me and set this up in the attic if I paid some extra to him?
What does the AM21 or AM21N cost? Is it just the box inside the house, what goes in the attic? Or does it tie into the dish and the dish acts like the antenna?
Again, is this part of the DirecTV install?


----------



## Singe0255 (Jan 7, 2011)

Some quick info on the Protection Plans:

The basic Protection Plan ($5.99/mo) covers the D* hardware for technical issues, and normal wear & tear. 

The Premier Protection Plan ($19.99/mo) includes the basic coverage but also extends this coverage to select non-D* devices in your home. This coverage provides warranty support for flat panel TVs, desktop and laptop computers, tablets, home theater, and network accessories. 

There is an add-on for the Premier coverage to handle Accidental Damage from Handling on mobile devices. This covers damage to laptops and tablets, including cracked screens and spills. This feature is available for an additional $4.99 a month. 

Each device is covered for up to $2,000 worth or repairs/services and replacements/reimbursements. There is no limit to the number of devices that can be covered under this plan.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

Singe0255 said:


> Some quick info on the Protection Plans:
> 
> The basic Protection Plan ($5.99/mo) covers the D* hardware for technical issues, and normal wear & tear.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! I think the $5.99/month might be good.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

chrisjmccord said:


> Would a DirecTV installer run the line for me and set this up in the attic if I paid some extra to him?
> What does the AM21 or AM21N cost? Is it just the box inside the house, what goes in the attic? Or does it tie into the dish and the dish acts like the antenna?
> Again, is this part of the DirecTV install?


The installer may run the wire, that would be between you and him/her.

The AM21 connects to the HR34 via USB and your antenna wire connects to that. It will not come with your order, you will need to order from DIRECTV after the install or get it from Solidsignal.com.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh great, I just watch a demo on Dish Networks Hopper and saw how it worked and the Prime Time Anytime feature too, plus it showed me that Dish has SiriusXM as their music stations...wow, I'm very torn now...Dish or DTV.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

Scott Kocourek said:


> The installer may run the wire, that would be between you and him/her.
> 
> The AM21 connects to the HR34 via USB and your antenna wire connects to that. It will not come with your order, you will need to order from DIRECTV after the install or get it from Solidsignal.com.


I see, but it allows me to then record even on that antenna? So say I wanted to record something on ABC on that channel, since its hooked to the HR34 it will, is that the main purpose behind it? Do the OTA channels show up in the menu through the HR34 listed with all the others? OR do I have to flip my TV to a different input etc...?


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm assuming the PiP features work the same from DTV and DISH? Such as the demo on Dish I just saw had a screen where you could see what all tuners were watching and they were labled (bedroom 1, home theater, kitchen etc) and so he had 3 tuners used up (I think that was the max for the hopper?) and he chose to join the show that bedroom 1 was watching and it freed up a tuner...is that the same concept with DTV?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

chrisjmccord said:


> Oh great, I just watch a demo on Dish Networks Hopper and saw how it worked and the Prime Time Anytime feature too, plus it showed me that Dish has SiriusXM as their music stations...wow, I'm very torn now...Dish or DTV.


Dish: 3 tuners, where one records your local primetime networks off of one transponder.
DirecTV: 5 tuners that will record anything/anytime.

Dish: 1080i programing is reduced from 1920 to 1440
DirecTV: full 1080i

There will always be plus & minus between providers.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

veryoldschool said:


> Dish: 3 tuners, where one records your local primetime networks off of one transponder.
> DirecTV: 5 tuners that will record anything/anytime.
> 
> Dish: 1080i programing is reduced from 1920 to 1440
> ...


Well those are solid features right there.
Man though having XM would be nice, I love music.
I guess though, I can do without it, because I'm about to buy a new AVR that has the network LAN in it that will stream it, and I have the online account that I'm paying for now anyway. But then if I had Dish, its part of the packages I could drop that then, or maybe not cause then I couldn't listen to it on the road/iphone/work computer etc...choices!! lol.

I know you can turn on/off that Prime Time Anytime stuff, giving back one of the 3, but if you had it going, you then only have 2 to record other stuff? Still might be ok in my house, most of my wife's stuff is on Primetime channels etc. I'm not sure.
5 tuners is nice. Can you not add more tuners to Dish to get more than 3 tuners? Thats just the one Hopper box with 3 tuners right? I could essentially get more than 3? But that 1080i signal reduced is bad, why do they do that?

Weighing these pros/cons for each is going to kill me and my OCD.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

chrisjmccord said:


> But that 1080i signal reduced is bad, why do they do that?


Bandwidth.

DirecTV has Pandora, which isn't XM.

To get decent info on dish, you should really ask over on the dish side of this forum.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

veryoldschool said:


> Bandwidth.
> 
> DirecTV has Pandora, which isn't XM.
> 
> To get decent info on dish, you should really ask over on the dish side of this forum.


I will, I just like to hear the "bad" from each side on the opposite side. So like hearing what DTV users don't like about Dish will bring out the worst, as well as asking about DTV on the Dish side will too, so I get an idea of all the good and bad.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

chrisjmccord said:


> I will, I just like to hear the "bad" from each side on the opposite side. So like hearing what DTV users don't like about Dish will bring out the worst, as well as asking about DTV on the Dish side will too, so I get an idea of all the good and bad.


I try to only post what I know, and left dish almost 10 years ago for DirecTV.
To get a better idea about dish, "over there" should give their pluses, where here you get DirecTV's.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

veryoldschool said:


> I try to only post what I know, and left dish almost 10 years ago for DirecTV.
> To get a better idea about dish, "over there" should give their pluses, where here you get DirecTV's.


Exactly, I appreciate your help. I'm riding both waves right now, in both pools, so it should help me decide which one might be best for my family and our habits. Your info has helped a lot! I thank you.


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

FYI, DISH does not have ESPNNEWS or ESPN U in HD. And most of their RSNs are Game only HD.

Directv is the way to go for sports or Premium movie channels.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

Curtis0620 said:


> FYI, DISH does not have ESPNNEWS or ESPN U in HD. And most of their RSNs are Game only HD.
> 
> Directv is the way to go for sports or Premium movie channels.


Man, I am a sports guy and ESPN NEWS is a big one...dang.


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

chrisjmccord said:


> Man, I am a sports guy and ESPN NEWS is a big one...dang.


And don't let anyone say that they are coming, DISH is in a lawsuit with ESPN/ABC.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

chrisjmccord;3163636 said:


> Or at least I want to...actually I've signed up to have DTV installed on the 27th.
> But now I'm wondering if I should cancel and wait it out a little bit longer, because I hate being new into something and then something newer comes out, so getting the free HR-34 is cool, but knowing the HR-44 is lingering out there ready to come to new customers bugs me.
> 
> I can wait, heck I've never experienced DTV, well back in 1998 I had it when I lived in Houston, but thats worlds and eons ago. So obviously there is no right/wrong decision here, just whats best for me and my needs. I'm just trying to feed off some chatter about the service and the new and old boxes, etc...feedback about being in this position would be nice.
> ...


DirecTV has more HD channels than Dish.
DirecTV has better HD picture quality than Dish.
DirecTV actually resolves their retrans disputes and does so quickly.

Dish Network is in a distant second place behind DirecTV for a reason.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

chrisjmccord said:


> I see, but it allows me to then record even on that antenna? So say I wanted to record something on ABC on that channel, since its hooked to the HR34 it will, is that the main purpose behind it? Do the OTA channels show up in the menu through the HR34 listed with all the others? OR do I have to flip my TV to a different input etc...?


Yes, the OTA channels are incorporated into the guide and are treated just like satellite channels. Full trickplay and recording ability. You can also set up your local market and one other if you are lucky enough to be close to a secondary market and get those channels incorporated into you guide too. For me, Milwaukee and Chicago in HD.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

chrisjmccord said:


> Man, I am a sports guy and ESPN NEWS is a big one...dang.


If you are a sports guy, you definitely want DirecTV. Dish doesn't even have Extra Innings (in case you want to get out of market baseball).

Though there are some DirecTV RSN's that are part time HD. Your's may very well not be, I haven't checked the maps. Mine is part time.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

chrisjmccord said:


> Man, I am a sports guy and ESPN NEWS is a big one...dang.


It's not even close in general, but even more so when you start looking at the sports offerings from both. BTW - your primary RSN is a full-time HD channel with DirecTV, but only part-time with Dish.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Though there are some DirecTV RSN's that are part time HD. Your's may very well not be, I haven't checked the maps. Mine is part time.


To add to what ^^^dpeters11^^^ said.

The RSN's for that area are FS Midwest and FS Southwest. Both are available full-time in HD with DirecTV. Both were part-time HD with Dish Network. That may have changed on their side, but I don't know.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

Hoosier205 said:


> DirecTV has more HD channels than Dish.
> DirecTV has better HD picture quality than Dish.
> DirecTV actually resolves their retrans disputes and does so quickly.
> 
> Dish Network is in a distant second place behind DirecTV for a reason.


I'm starting to realize all this...thanks for continued support of information. Being informed is essential to making good decisions.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

Hoosier205 said:


> To add to what ^^^dpeters11^^^ said.
> 
> The RSN's for that area are FS Midwest and FS Southwest. Both are available full-time in HD with DirecTV. Both were part-time HD with Dish Network. That may have changed on their side, but I don't know.


99% closer to my decision...thanks everyone. You've been great help.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

chrisjmccord said:


> Awesome and OKIE!! Yay! lol...need an Okies opinion on the signal and loss of signal during our famous weather days...how does DTV hold up? Its really my only hang up with DTV, weather issues and worries.


Native Michigander of Kentucky hillbilly parents here but I've been in OK for a while now. Yes, you can lose signal if there is a really strong thunderstorm between you and the satellites. Regular rain is not a problem. I usually record network stuff that's important OTA just in case, and satellite stuff is usually available on a later broadcast.



> Also, I chose the 27th, to give myself some padding to cancel the install if I had 2nd thoughts or my wife wasn't happy with the move. So far she seems open to it so I'm out here trying to make any buyers remorse go away.


Yep, when you commit to a two-year contract you want to make sure that you're doing the right thing.



> Sounds to me like you want me to call back and get a "custom install" done not the standard which is what I think I chose? I might have to print that stuff out so I remember what to have him do.
> 
> I asked the sales rep for the 4 room install, the living room being my main install for the DVR and my bedroom with 1 client. While I wanted 2 other rooms installed with clients for future use, but not activated, but looking at my ticket I see only 2 rooms with the Genie and 1 client, so I think I need to call back to fix that?


Some people are comfortable crawling around in their attic and running their own coax (guilty here) and others are better served paying someone else to do it. As someone else posted a custom install may need to be between you and the installer.



> I think there is a "SWiM LNB and a single coax" in my attic now that Cox installed, but again, not sure if they will use other peoples equipment/hardware up there? What is a SWiM LNB? I don't think I need more than 5 tuners from the (HR-34), I mean 5 shows at once is probably plenty? Seems like a lot of people have 8 or more in the house, but why does one need more than the 5 tuners in the Genie?


Nothing Cox is compatible, and installers usually like to run their own coax. As for five tuners, well time will tell if that's enough. You might get used to recording everything just in case. Me, I've got 17 satellite/6 OTA tuners plus one on the PC and that's enough.



> Where is the Antenna farm, where all the TV/Radio stations are off Broadway? I'm just a few miles west...I'm off 122nd and Rockwell/Council, so not real far. I've picked up the OTA before with a cheap old OTA antenna, back when I had TiVO.


Almost all the stations are there except KSBI 52 which is over off of the Kilpatrick Turnpike where it runs N/S to your SW. So you're probably good with any set top antenna. I'm 13-15 miles away from the antenna farm near SE 29th & Hiwassee and have a small UHF/VHF antenna in the attic but it's overkill.



> So explain again to me what I need to have installed or ask the installer to do. I guess I'm going custom install now. I want the dish on the back side of the house that faces east. My house sits east/west (front porch/back porch) and if its on the back side (east) it has a clear sight to the south, no trees nothing in the way, its a newer sub division. Will he mount it there and just drill into my attic and run the cable and drop down into the wall where my TV is? How should I have him set it up?


Usually an installer wants more $$ to fish a wall from the attic, with a standard install they'll drill through the wall. Sounds like no problem mounting a dish.

Send me a PM if you're interested in seeing a Genie/clients/MRV/etc. in action.


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

Also, Directv will be adding these channels in HD soon:

204 - Headline News HD 
232 - Cooking Channel HD 
253 - Lifetime Movie Network HD 
271 - H2 HD 
285 - Investigation Discovery HD 
304 - TV Land HD 
541 - Encore Action HD 
559 - Independant Film Channel HD


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

dettxw said:


> Native Michigander of Kentucky hillbilly parents here but I've been in OK for a while now. Yes, you can lose signal if there is a really strong thunderstorm between you and the satellites. Regular rain is not a problem. I usually record network stuff that's important OTA just in case, and satellite stuff is usually available on a later broadcast.
> 
> Yep, when you commit to a two-year contract you want to make sure that you're doing the right thing.
> 
> ...


When I had the install booked, the sales rep asked me if I wanted standard or custom...standard was free, custom would have been more, but I'm not quite sure what that included. I don't know what they consider a "custom" install?


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

Curtis0620 said:


> Also, Directv will be adding these channels in HD soon:
> 
> 204 - Headline News HD
> 232 - Cooking Channel HD
> ...


BOOM!

The sales rep said the DTV Cinema was like Netflix on Steroids? So like does it have similar content to Netflix? My son uses Netflix everyday, he's 3, he watches all kinds of kids shows on it, guess I'll wait and see what it has before I cut out Netflix from our budget.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

chrisjmccord said:


> BOOM!
> 
> The sales rep said the DTV Cinema was like Netflix on Steroids? So like does it have similar content to Netflix? My son uses Netflix everyday, he's 3, he watches all kinds of kids shows on it, guess I'll wait and see what it has before I cut out Netflix from our budget.


Have you heard of HBO Go? You can watch virtually all HBO content (movies and series...all of the series) from a PC or mobile device. DirecTV has ALL of that HBO Content OnDemand.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

Hoosier205 said:


> Have you heard of HBO Go? You can watch virtually all HBO content (movies and series...all of the series) from a PC or mobile device. DirecTV has ALL of that HBO Content OnDemand.


Yep I use this now with my AT&T account. Its cool.


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Mar 14, 2012)

HBO Go is amazing on the Roku as well. I know that Dish allows this, but I do not think DirecTV does.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Mojo Jojo;3163988 said:


> HBO Go is amazing on the Roku as well. I know that Dish allows this, but I do not think DirecTV does.


Don't need a Roku with DirecTV since they already offer all of the HBO Go content in HD and DD 5.1.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

In addition, DirecTV also has MAXGO, Showtime Anytime, Starz Play & Encore Play.

MAX On Demand has all the content that is available from MAXGO and in better picture/audio quality.

Showtime On Demand has the equal amount of content available from Showtime Anytime and in better picture/audio quality.


----------



## brett_the_bomb (Oct 24, 2009)

chrisjmccord;3163986 said:


> Yep I use this now with my AT&T account. Its cool.


One thing to mention about directv on demand is that its now a streaming/download service. If you let it fully download you get same PQ as OTA. If your impatient and ur internet is fast enough u can stream it now. Netflix has really bad motion blur if you ask me. But as others have mentioned the movie channels are the best on-demand. PS showtime will be following suit with HBO and offer all episodes of show series sometime this year.

Can't believe no one has mentioned NFL Sunday Ticket yet...


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

brett_the_bomb said:


> Can't believe no one has mentioned NFL Sunday Ticket yet...


Probably because its out of season. I'm well aware of it, and not sure I'll get it when it rolls around its not even offered right now to sign up early for.


----------



## brett_the_bomb (Oct 24, 2009)

chrisjmccord;3164117 said:


> Probably because its out of season. I'm well aware of it, and not sure I'll get it when it rolls around its not even offered right now to sign up early for.


It actually is but only the max version. But most won't commit to it yet. And I'm shocked its not being offered to new subs currently.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

brett_the_bomb said:


> It actually is but only the max version. But most won't commit to it yet. And I'm shocked its not being offered to new subs currently.


They redesign the contract year over year. It probably will not be offered to anyone until June or July.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

chrisjmccord said:


> So I'd rather pay $75/$99 for that and have the fastest I can get without buying a T1 or T3 line. This would help me in the house with all the iPads and iPhones on wireless and all the other devices on the network. So I've decided to really break up with AT&T and just have their home phone and cell phone. Let DTV do what it does best and give me the best TV experience and Cox give me the fastest internet...3 bills but 3 of the best I can get.


Your router may be more of a limitation than your download speed in this case. Having a higher download speed never hurts but if your router is being bottle-necked from multiple devices, you may not see much of a speed increase.


----------



## brett_the_bomb (Oct 24, 2009)

goinsleeper;3164162 said:


> They redesign the contract year over year. It probably will not be offered to anyone until June or July.


No no I can tell you the 13-14 season can be added to any dtv account already. Dtv already has the rights to it. They Bought it 4 or so years ago and there isn't a lockout so it is out unseasonably early this year.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

brett_the_bomb said:


> No no I can tell you the 13-14 season can be added to any dtv account already. Dtv already has the rights to it. They Bought it 4 or so years ago and there isn't a lockout so it is out unseasonably early this year.


Good to know. Still, chances are no offers until June or July either way.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

goinsleeper said:


> Your router may be more of a limitation than your download speed in this case. Having a higher download speed never hurts but if your router is being bottle-necked from multiple devices, you may not see much of a speed increase.


Here is what I'm looking at getting...
http://ww2.cox.com/residential/okla...te-internet.cox?campcode=ln_internet_ult_0329



> With the latest DOCSIS 3.0 modem technology, you access a new network environment that separates your traffic to keep your fast connection flying. And if you go wireless, get more out of your Wireless-N router. Ultimate Internet gives you the cutting edge in access making everything you do online unsurpassable.


Look at the chart at the bottom of the page in the Ultimate column.
My friend pays for this, gets 60+ where he lives...

I will have it setup so that my modem will send the signal out to my gigabit switch over my cat6 cables in the wall, which goes out to my entertainment center where I have the TV, BluRay, Xbox, AppleTV, and STB (DirecTV soon).


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

goinsleeper said:


> Good to know. Still, chances are no offers until June or July either way.


I asked to add the NFL Ticket, he couldn't do it, said it wasn't being offered...yet.


----------



## brett_the_bomb (Oct 24, 2009)

chrisjmccord;3164190 said:


> I asked to add the NFL Ticket, he couldn't do it, said it wasn't being offered...yet.


The agent gave u the wrong info. Been out since jan 15th.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

chrisjmccord said:


> Here is what I'm looking at getting...
> http://ww2.cox.com/residential/okla...te-internet.cox?campcode=ln_internet_ult_0329
> 
> Look at the chart at the bottom of the page in the Ultimate column.
> ...


Switch to the lower cost Premier after the 6 months discount period and see if you really notice a difference.

I finally bought a better quality higher-powered wireless router (ASUS RT-N66U) and that made a big difference with the wireless devices.


----------



## HinterXGames (Dec 20, 2012)

Hoosier205 said:


> This is not true. You cannot order NFL Sunday Ticket right now. I have no idea why you are spreading false information.


The other guy is correct Hoosier. A person can add NFL ST Max for the 2013 season now, if they wish. They also offered it early last year, for customers who want to pay it off early, instead of waiting to the fall. As stated though, the base (non-Max) NFL ST is not yet available to add. You can go to Directv.com/nfl and you'll see it's available to add. If you click on activate now while logged out, you'll even see it specifically states for the 2013 season.
--
In answer to the OP, I use to have comcast (still do for internet), and I love my DTV. HD is great, and if you like sports, then DTV is the leader in that department. Good luck in your choice!


----------



## brett_the_bomb (Oct 24, 2009)

HinterXGames;3164515 said:


> The other guy is correct Hoosier. A person can add NFL ST Max for the 2013 season now, if they wish. They also offered it early last year, for customers who want to pay it off early, instead of waiting to the fall. As stated though, the base (non-Max) NFL ST is not yet available to add. You can go to Directv.com/nfl and you'll see it's available to add. If you click on activate now while logged out, you'll even see it specifically states for the 2013 season.
> --
> In answer to the OP, I use to have comcast (still do for internet), and I love my DTV. HD is great, and if you like sports, then DTV is the leader in that department. Good luck in your choice!


Thanks bro.


----------



## HinterXGames (Dec 20, 2012)

Np. Btw, love the Avatar! :lol:


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

Hoosier205 said:


> This is not true. You cannot order NFL Sunday Ticket right now. I have no idea why you are spreading false information.


Agreed.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

HinterXGames said:


> The other guy is correct Hoosier. A person can add NFL ST Max for the 2013 season now, if they wish. They also offered it early last year, for customers who want to pay it off early, instead of waiting to the fall. As stated though, the base (non-Max) NFL ST is not yet available to add. You can go to Directv.com/nfl and you'll see it's available to add. If you click on activate now while logged out, you'll even see it specifically states for the 2013 season.
> --
> In answer to the OP, I use to have comcast (still do for internet), and I love my DTV. HD is great, and if you like sports, then DTV is the leader in that department. Good luck in your choice!


I asked to add it and was denied, so good luck with all this.


----------



## brett_the_bomb (Oct 24, 2009)

chrisjmccord;3164748 said:


> I asked to add it and was denied, so good luck with all this.


I'm in no way acting as a rep for dtv, but I can promise that it can be ordered. Its listed as 2013 season for the same price as this season and I'm sure it fooled the agents you spoke with since it has never been the same price 2 yrs in a row. Also dtv didn't make a big announcement that it was available. Try to add it online. I'm not trying to make a stink about it but I verified it at work today.

Also if you have it this season it may not show the offer as it should auto renew.


----------



## brett_the_bomb (Oct 24, 2009)

screenshot of my dads online account.

i dont really like being accused of spreading false info.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

brett_the_bomb said:


> screenshot of my dads online account.
> 
> i dont really like being accused of spreading false info.


You are absolutely correct. I have never seen this before and could not see it when I first checked their website for it. My apologies.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm no Sunday Ticket expert, but the description on that "2013 Sunday Ticket" says "every *2012*" game on your computer. What good is that, if it was first offered for sale on January 15th?


----------



## HinterXGames (Dec 20, 2012)

Because it gives the opportunity for people who want to pay it off early in the year, the ability to do so, instead of during the fall and holiday season, when people may not have as much cash available.
--
People can also add with a one time payment during tax time. It is just an opportunity for people in situations who want to pay it off early in the year, instead of the fall, to do so.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

HinterXGames said:


> Because it gives the opportunity for people who want to pay it off early in the year, the ability to do so, instead of during the fall and holiday season, when people may not have as much cash available.
> --
> People can also add with a one time payment during tax time. It is just an opportunity for people in situations who want to pay it off early in the year, instead of the fall, to do so.


But, if you are buying it in 2013, why would it include games that were broadcast in 2012, BEFORE you could even buy it?


----------



## HinterXGames (Dec 20, 2012)

I'd say that is just a situation of the verbiage not being fully updated on the website. Adding now though would cover the games for this coming fall, not the season that just ended.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

HinterXGames said:


> I'd say that is just a situation of the verbiage not being fully updated on the website. Adding now though would cover the games for this coming fall, not the season that just ended.


+1 for the verbiage call.

If you want to get the early bird special or any other possible offers later in the year and paying for it then is not an issue, I would hold off for now.

Makes me sad to think we have to wait 9 months for the next season.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Diana C said:


> I'm no Sunday Ticket expert, but the description on that "2013 Sunday Ticket" says "every *2012*" game on your computer. What good is that, if it was first offered for sale on January 15th?


typo / some one did not change all of the 2012's to 2013's.


----------



## DeeZee (Jan 19, 2013)

chrisjmccord said:


> Funny you mention this, because while I'm breaking up with AT&T and the bundle I've had, I also am probably going to move my internet to COX. Not that the internet has been bad with AT&T, but I'm paying $65/month for their top Ultimate Turbo package, that supposedly gets 24mbps down, and I usually test out around 19mbps down, occasionally late at night I get 21mbps down.
> 
> Cox has a $75/month for 6 months then $99/month for 55mpbs down with speed boost. A co-worker can do a speed test on demand, anytime, he showed me via his iPad, logging into his PC from home, and was getting 62mpbs down. So I'd rather pay $75/$99 for that and have the fastest I can get without buying a T1 or T3 line. This would help me in the house with all the iPads and iPhones on wireless and all the other devices on the network. So I've decided to really break up with AT&T and just have their home phone and cell phone. Let DTV do what it does best and give me the best TV experience and Cox give me the fastest internet...3 bills but 3 of the best I can get.


Actually what you are currently on 24mbps is faster then both a t1 1.5mbps and a t3 is about 4.5mbps. So a move to COX would be just that much faster.


----------



## DeeZee (Jan 19, 2013)

chrisjmccord said:


> Well those are solid features right there.
> Man though having XM would be nice, I love music.
> I guess though, I can do without it, because I'm about to buy a new AVR that has the network LAN in it that will stream it, and I have the online account that I'm paying for now anyway. But then if I had Dish, its part of the packages I could drop that then, or maybe not cause then I couldn't listen to it on the road/iphone/work computer etc...choices!! lol.
> 
> ...


Well the Genie (maybe other receivers) have Pandora radio app built into it for music. Plus you have all the Sonic Music channels.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

DeeZee said:


> Actually what you are currently on 24mbps is faster then both a t1 1.5mbps and a t3 is about 4.5mbps. So a move to COX would be just that much faster.


I'm confused with what you are saying here, are you saying my Mbps or mbps verbiage is wrong? Because we all know AT&T and COX are not faster than a T1 or T3.

So AT&T is 24Mbps down, which I can only get to 22Mbps, and Cox is 55Mbps.
Both not as fast as a T1 at 1.5mbps or t3 at 4.5mbps, which is a lot faster than the Mbps.

So I had some technical typos...


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm still on the fence, I really wished I could see DTV in person on a nice LED screen like mine and check it out. Thats what I want to do. I'm just on this fence for going DTV or not...sucks for me to be indecisive.

I keep walking into the living room to check out that picture I have with AT&T and its decent, I guess, you know LEDs are a bit washed out from the sides, so until I sit right down in front of it, it looks a bit off.
I think part of me has it in my head that the DTV picture quality is going to blow me out of my seat vs. UVerse and I just don't know if thats true. I would feel a lot better if I could see one in person.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'm honestly not sure you'll be blown out of your seat. Now, I admit I've never had UVerse, but being blown out of my seat was going from SD to HD. You're not going to see that kind of difference. Part of the issue with UVerse is distance related, and what profile you get, how many HD streams you can get at once. Of course the benefit there with DirecTV is that there is no limit, all HD tuners in your setup can get HD. 

Unless UVerse's HD is like Time Warner's here. That looked like SD to me...

You might get some benefit from a professional calibration, but the viewing angle issue is inherent. One reason I like my plasma.

What I like about DirecTV (other than this site, which to me is a huge benefit) is on the technology side. They are fairly aggressive in adding functionality, and other than cases where new hardware is the only possible way of getting new functionality, it's added to the other boxes.

I'd take Dettxw up on his offer. That would be the best way to see it in a real scenario.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

dpeters11 said:


> I'd take Dettxw up on his offer. That would be the best way to see it in a real scenario.


I totally missed Dettxw's offer to come view it, I had to scroll back and read that. I probably will have to do that to see it in real life, the only way I guess I can. :grin:


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It would be the best way to see it in a Residential environment, and with someone with more knowledge than just turning it on.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

Anyone know what the difference in a "custom" install and a "standard" install is with DTV, I was offered both...didn't know what you get in a custom install?


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1489/~/custom-install-charges



> Custom Install Charges
> Most DIRECTV equipment offers include standard professional installation from a highly trained installer who will:
> 
> - Install your DIRECTV dish on your roof, balcony, or other outside location within 100 feet of your TV (as long as there is an unobstructed view to the southern sky)
> ...


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

Hoosier205 said:


> http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1489/~/custom-install-charges


Ok, let me ask this...my TV is setup on an inside wall in m living room, if he puts the dish on a part of my roof in the SE corner of my house, where I'm wanting it, how does the cable get from there to the TV/HR34?

Would he not run it through my attic and down the wall where the outlets already exist? I don't think I have any "custom" work, unless running a cable into my attic and down the wall is considered that? And if it is, I guess I don't know how else they would get the cable to this spot?


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

chrisjmccord;3166025 said:


> Ok, let me ask this...my TV is setup on an inside wall in m living room, if he puts the dish on a part of my roof in the SE corner of my house, where I'm wanting it, how does the cable get from there to the TV/HR34?
> 
> Would he not run it through my attic and down the wall where the outlets already exist? I don't think I have any "custom" work, unless running a cable into my attic and down the wall is considered that? And if it is, I guess I don't know how else they would get the cable to this spot?


One of the installers here can better answer that, but they will use your existing runs if possible.


----------



## brett_the_bomb (Oct 24, 2009)

chrisjmccord;3166025 said:


> Ok, let me ask this...my TV is setup on an inside wall in m living room, if he puts the dish on a part of my roof in the SE corner of my house, where I'm wanting it, how does the cable get from there to the TV/HR34?
> 
> Would he not run it through my attic and down the wall where the outlets already exist? I don't think I have any "custom" work, unless running a cable into my attic and down the wall is considered that? And if it is, I guess I don't know how else they would get the cable to this spot?


Well if you have an outlet there already he can just hook into your main junction box rather than use a new line drop.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

chrisjmccord said:


> And if it is, I guess I don't know how else they would get the cable to this spot?


Through an outside wall, and tacked along the carpet edge.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

Davenlr said:


> Through an outside wall, and tacked along the carpet edge.


No carpet in these rooms, its hardwood floors. Where I'm thinking the best place to put the dish is in the same vicinity as where the Cox coax and AT&T coax are run along the under awning of my roof, that then goes into the attic.

So you're saying they would use one of those two cables? One of which is AT&T and that one can't be used as thats where my internet is getting its feed from.

Maybe he would run a 3rd cable along those same outside wall and under the roof awning? Then into the attic? I guess if I don't like the options I'm given then what? I guess there will be a compromise from both ends, I probably haven't described the situation well enough for you all to really help me understand how it would be installed anyway. I'm over thinking it all, lol.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

My guess is that running a cable to an inside wall through the attic is a custom install and they'll want something more for it. It's not hard, just likely extra cost. 

Running cable(s) from the dish into the attic through the soffit is common in these Dallas-style homes that they build around here. Mine's done that way.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

dettxw said:


> My guess is that running a cable to an inside wall through the attic is a custom install and they'll want something more for it. It's not hard, just likely extra cost.
> 
> Running cable(s) from the dish into the attic through the soffit is common in these Dallas-style homes that they build around here. Mine's done that way.


What's the "softit"?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Basically the exposed undersurface of the roof, where it overhangs.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

dpeters11 said:


> Basically the exposed undersurface of the roof, where it overhangs.


Ok, well thats where the Cox and AT&T are running now. There might be a way to get to the TV area without going there, but that would be my preferred location just because all the stuff already there and setup. I'll just have to see how he chooses to want to do it when he's actually here.

Can I ask this as well, if I have a switch behind my TV where the components get their internet, will I still need to have the box hooked up to a telephone line?


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

chrisjmccord;3166054 said:


> I'll just have to see how he chooses to want to do it when he's actually here.


That would be best. The tech will sort it out for you.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

chrisjmccord said:


> I'm still on the fence, I really wished I could see DTV in person on a nice LED screen like mine and check it out. Thats what I want to do. I'm just on this fence for going DTV or not...sucks for me to be indecisive.
> 
> I keep walking into the living room to check out that picture I have with AT&T and its decent, I guess, you know LEDs are a bit washed out from the sides, so until I sit right down in front of it, it looks a bit off.
> I think part of me has it in my head that the DTV picture quality is going to blow me out of my seat vs. UVerse and I just don't know if thats true. I would feel a lot better if I could see one in person.


"You know", even going to see DirecTV isn't really going to be "the answer".

You won't really know unless you had both on the same TV, and lived with them for a while.

I did this for my 30 day test drive of U-Who.

I've tried to express what you might see.

This isn't to say not to go look, and you won't be disappointed. You may still have your socks on as I doubt they'll be blown-off.

Look at the hardware function differences as for me the Motorola DVR will never be brought back into my house. They were poor before I got DirecTV, and boy do they suck after using DirecTV.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

veryoldschool said:


> "You know", even going to see DirecTV isn't really going to be "the answer".
> 
> You won't really know unless you had both on the same TV, and lived with them for a while.
> 
> ...


Well see thats what I'm thinking, I don't expect to be blown away by the PQ per say, who knows maybe I will be able to tell a big difference as some have quoted to say they could. But other things such as the hardware, menus, DVR experience, other things that not a lot of people have mentioned, such as PiP...which surprises me...I've watched a few YouTube videos out there on the HR34 and saw the menu and the PIP and was wow, that would be awesome to have, little things like that. Just the menu guide itself, it doesn't cover what is on TV live, like UVerse does. The small things sometimes are bigger and help the experience a lot more than you'd think.

So while I am big about the PQ and that was my main reason for starting this trek, I've been learning and seeing things along the way that have made me excited to have DirecTV in here. Sure seeing it in person would be great, but if that can't happen, I'm trying to find more and more reason to get over my fear of switching, and just trust in those who love their DirecTV experience and consider it the best option out there.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

chrisjmccord said:


> Well see thats what I'm thinking, I don't expect to be blown away by the PQ per say, who knows maybe I will be able to tell a big difference as some have quoted to say they could. But other things such as the hardware, menus, DVR experience, other things that not a lot of people have mentioned, such as PiP...which surprises me...I've watched a few YouTube videos out there on the HR34 and saw the menu and the PIP and was wow, that would be awesome to have, little things like that. Just the menu guide itself, it doesn't cover what is on TV live, like UVerse does. The small things sometimes are bigger and help the experience a lot more than you'd think.
> 
> So while I am big about the PQ and that was my main reason for starting this trek, I've been learning and seeing things along the way that have made me excited to have DirecTV in here. Sure seeing it in person would be great, but if that can't happen, I'm trying to find more and more reason to get over my fear of switching, and just trust in those who love their DirecTV experience and consider it the best option out there.


REMEMBER this is the internet, and what ever we type "must be true" :lol:

I don't watch a lot of sports [without a spark plug], but believe those that say fast moving sports have problems with U-who and not with DirecTV.
Have you seen what has been posted?
If so, it won't be there with DirecTV.
I didn't like the jumping movement [dropping of frames].

Menus and the other "hands on" things, well we all have our likes & dislikes, so what "sucks for me", might not make a ripple for you, and the inverse where it totally sucks for you and it isn't something I even use. :shrug: [maybe a key here is I have more options with DirecTV than U-who]


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Very true. There are people that don't like some of the ways DirecTV handles things, the same thing that a lot of us would say "Why would anyone actually like that other way?"


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Very true. There are people that don't like some of the ways DirecTV handles things, the same thing that a lot of us would say "Why would anyone actually like that other way?"


With U-who one of the first things was _The guide..
_Why have the HD channel above 1000?

Why do I create a favorite for the guide, but pressing the guide button always gives me the full guide listing?

Why must I dig through a menu to see my custom guide?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

That's one of the things I was referring to. There are actually people out there that like the SD and HD channels separated like that and don't like DirecTV's method.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

Well the UVerse menu is pretty vanilla in my opinion. No PIP. Blocks the live feed when viewing the guide. 3 things there that are pretty big, but small. The favorites is hard to setup and use, so I never have messed with it. I see lots of good things with DirecTV.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

chrisjmccord said:


> Well the UVerse menu is pretty vanilla in my opinion. No PIP. *Blocks the live feed when viewing the guide*. 3 things there that are pretty big, but small. The favorites is hard to setup and use, so I never have messed with it. I see lots of good things with DirecTV.


While yes it does do this, it replaces it with a thumbnail of what is on the highlighted channel while in the guide.

Some buy a Ford and some a Chevy :lol:


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

veryoldschool said:


> While yes it does do this, it replaces it with a thumbnail of what is on the highlighted channel while in the guide.
> 
> Some buy a Ford and some a Chevy :lol:


Hummm, the videos I saw showed moving video up in the top left corner? Maybe I was crazy.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

See this video about the 1:57 mark...guide is up, video up top is moving...?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

DirecTV does show live video there. One recent change, trickplay is no longer available (used to be able to pause etc on that screen).

I think VOS was referring to UVerse, especially since he's forgotten more about DirecTV than most of us ever knew.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

Funny I just looked at the UVerse menu and it puts a live video feed in the bottom left, of the channel you are highlighting, while the current channel is on the main screen behind the guide. Hummm...guess I never ever noticed that.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

chrisjmccord said:


> See this video about the 1:57 mark...guide is up, video up top is moving...?


Boy watching something you have on Youtube... :nono: :lol:

Yes the program keeps playing while in the guide.

The camera he used couldn't keep up with the TV picture.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

Is the AM21 something I should call and have added to the work order before the installer comes out? Do they hook that up to the HR34? Not that I can't plug a USB and OTA antenna into it myself, just curious.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

If I choose to wait, and decide to cancel my install appointment and DirecTV before I get it , I have that choice right? I'm considering waiting a while, not only to allow the HR44 to get in the picture but because of some other family circumstances. I think I was told I could cancel as long as it was 24hrs before the install?


----------



## DeeZee (Jan 19, 2013)

chrisjmccord said:


> I'm confused with what you are saying here, are you saying my Mbps or mbps verbiage is wrong? Because we all know AT&T and COX are not faster than a T1 or T3.
> 
> So AT&T is 24Mbps down, which I can only get to 22Mbps, and Cox is 55Mbps.
> Both not as fast as a T1 at 1.5mbps or t3 at 4.5mbps, which is a lot faster than the Mbps.
> ...


Technically MBps and Mbps is the difference. b being bits and B being Bytes, bits being the smaller of the two. All i was saying is a 1.5mbps t1 is no where even close to a 55mbps cox connection, you should really look into it. Im not trying to troll just educate. I hope you find out the answers to your directv questions and if you do go through with the service welcome to the club


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

DeeZee said:


> Technically MBps and Mbps is the difference. b being bits and B being Bytes, bits being the smaller of the two. All i was saying is a 1.5mbps t1 is no where even close to a 55mbps cox connection, you should really look into it. Im not trying to troll just educate. I hope you find out the answers to your directv questions and if you do go through with the service welcome to the club


Cox has a 55 Mbps option, but that shouldn't be close to a T1 or T3 should it?
You've got me confused...lol...

T1s are faster than 1.5mbps right? and T3s are faster tahn 4.5mbps right?


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh story of the day here, I *TRIED* to give AT&T a chance today, called them and told them we were considering a switch to DirecTV because they offered a 5 tuner option DVR that held 1TB but might consider a stay if we could upgrade some equipment.

They have a newer DVR than our VIP1225 its a VIP2250, I guess the real difference is the 250GB vs. 500GB drives in them, not sure what else? Anyway that is laughable considering DirecTV offers the HR-34/44 monsters and can add to that with external drives. Its quite laughable they won't accomodate a customer wanting to go from 250 to 500 for whatever reason, the CSR just kept saying he didn't have a way to upgrade us. Ok well whatever, so I guess losing a customer over it is worth that? Sure I understand they all have protocol, and maybe no true way of getting it to us but I guess my final battle will be when I call to cancel the service and by that time it will be too late for them.

I also wanted to see if they had a residential gateway (router/modem) that had wireless-n built into it, but nope, nothing. I had the newest gateway for my service, so...my other option of going to Cox with their 55 Mbps DOCSIS 3 cable modem and adding my own wireless n router is what I'll do to get the fastest I can for my devices.

Anyways, its just sad that AT&T had a chance, but not its all but over for them. I tried and tried to give them a reason to keep me as a customer but now its too late.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

2¢

I had the 500 GB DVR, which says it holds up to 165 hrs of HD.
The HR24 [I had twins at the time] with its 500 GB is up to 100 hrs.
The Genie is up to 200 hrs.

U-Who CSRs turned out to take many times/calls and hours on end to get something resolved. 
"To be fair" DirecTV's CSRs can be troublesome too, "hell" most of my calls to any company's CSRs of late is a PITA.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

veryoldschool said:


> 2¢
> 
> I had the 500 GB DVR, which says it holds up to 165 hrs of HD.
> The HR24 [I had twins at the time] with its 500 GB is up to 100 hrs.
> ...


Oh yeah I totally get that, I worked retail for 10 years so I know how protocols are and that some are allowed to be empowered to do things, I just think its crap when they say there is "nothing they can do"...I worked in an environment where I was empowered to make my customers happy. I know there is always "something they can do"...but I hate having to be rude or pushy for it, I show some displeasure but still get nothing, so their loss.

I'm wondering what its going to be like when I call to cancel both my Internet and TV based on their abilities to unresolve my customer service issues of hardware. I wasn't asking for equipment they don't have...wasn't really comparing theirs to the competitions, just wanted something newer than what I have. I work in IT, I understand technology advances even if theirs is slower than others, I want a service that will at least allow me to purchase and upgrade (such as DirecTV would do). I'll probably be hitting that when the HR-44 comes out, but I guess I"ll just have to be happy with the HR-34 for a while.

Anyway, AT&T's unwillingness to allow me to upgrade the DVR or the RG did not sit well with me. I was told I could always add a 3rd party wireless router to get Wireless N...thanks. Cox's new modem has wireless N, so I got two things I wanted by moving to Cox; faster download speeds and a newer/modern modem, and all I wanted from AT&T was the newer equipment. So they failed there.

All I wanted from AT&T as far as DVR was concerned was their VIP2250 (500GBs), to give me some more time to decide on DirecTV, well they "couldn't" give me that so now I get better TV service and equipment. Fail again.

So today is like a Win/Win for me, I broke up a bundle with AT&T, and got two of the best services available to me. I feel pretty good.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

chrisjmccord said:


> I just think its crap when they say there is "nothing they can do"...


I banged into that a few times, but with another call found they "could do".


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

veryoldschool said:


> I banged into that a few times, but with another call found they "could do".


Well, thats where I think they'll be when I call to cancel it, but by that time it will be too late. I wanted to get something resolved before I had DirecTV installed, so that I could cancel/postpone it and give the new equipment a try. But now they've all but secured me dropping. I hate that I'd have to call a few times to get something that they should offer, but it is what it is.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

Should I call and update my order to add the AM21 before the installer gets here or is this something he can just add on the fly when here?
Or is it something I can just buy off Amazon.com and add to the system myself, along with the OTA antenna? Solid Signal is selling some on Amazon.com, just not sure if this is something better from DirecTV or 3rd party etc?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

chrisjmccord said:


> Should I call and update my order to add the AM21 before the installer gets here or is this something he can just add on the fly when here?
> Or is it something I can just buy off Amazon.com and add to the system myself, along with the OTA antenna? Solid Signal is selling some on Amazon.com, just not sure if this is something better from DirecTV or 3rd party etc?


After your order is in the system and activated, you can order an AM-21 through your online acct. Its usually here in a day or so.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

CCarncross said:


> After your order is in the system and activated, you can order an AM-21 through your online acct. Its usually here in a day or so.


Oh so they will ship it directly to me?


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

You'll get the same AM21 if you get it from DirecTV or Solid Signal, and likely for the same price. Your choice. You'll do the installation yourself.
Installation is easy and integration with the DVR is seamless. I've got three and they work well.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

chrisjmccord said:


> Oh so they will ship it directly to me?


Yup, after you have an antenna setup, it take all of 5 minutes to install. Its free FedEx shipping as well from D* I think. Shut down your dvr or receiver, connect it up, fire back up your device and when its finished rebooting, go setup your off-air channels.


----------



## DeeZee (Jan 19, 2013)

chrisjmccord said:


> Cox has a 55 Mbps option, but that shouldn't be close to a T1 or T3 should it?
> You've got me confused...lol...
> 
> T1s are faster than 1.5mbps right? and T3s are faster tahn 4.5mbps right?


It's actually a lot faster than a t1 or t3. T1's are 1.5mbps while a t3 I misquoted is 6mbps. For example my office has a 150mbps Fios internet connection and we have a t3 backup line with telepacific in case our main internet FIOS dropped for whatever reason. t1 will yield you about 170Kbps while that 55mbps cox connection will yield about a 6MBps (megabyte) per second.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

DeeZee said:


> It's actually a lot faster than a t1 or t3. T1's are 1.5mbps while a t3 I misquoted is 6mbps. For example my office has a 150mbps Fios internet connection and we have a t3 backup line with telepacific in case our main internet FIOS dropped for whatever reason. t1 will yield you about 170Kbps while that 55mbps cox connection will yield about a 6MBps (megabyte) per second.


Really? Wow, so maybe back in the days T1s and T3s were the fasetest but now even residential infrastructures have surpassed them? I didn't realize that.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

I've pushed my appointment back a few days to 1/30 now, still having cold feet with this change. I know change is hard, but needed and good sometimes. Its just really hard to deal with this kind of change without seeing something from D* in person.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

chrisjmccord said:


> Really? Wow, so maybe back in the days T1s and T3s were the fasetest but now even residential infrastructures have surpassed them? I didn't realize that.


T1, is indeed about 1.5 Mbps, but it is T-2 that is 6 Mbps. T-3 is about 44 Mbps.

The main difference between T-x lines and residential service is service level guarantees. T-x lines are dedicated links back to the central office with direct connections to the provider's backbones. Residential service is pooled in various ways, depending on the provider and the nature of the service. As a result T-x performance is very steady, 24x7, while residential service will vary depending on time of day and number of subscribers sharing a gateway or other common media.

For big corporations, T1 and T3 lines are mostly used for backup these days. If you want real industrial grade internet service with a robust SLA you'd go for OC-x service. OC service is optical (OC stands for Optical Carrier) as opposed to T-x service which is wired. An OC-3 line is 155 Mbps, and it goes up through OC-255 at 13 Gbps. OC-3 lines start at around $20k/month and you go up from there in price as well.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

chrisjmccord said:


> I just think its crap when they say there is "nothing they can do"...I worked in an environment where I was empowered to make my customers happy. I know there is always "something they can do"...


DirecTV has situations where they will tell you the exact same thing. If you were trying to upgrade an HR-21 DVR to an HR-24 DVR, a Customer Service rep would tell you that they have no control over which HD DVR will get sent to you. They would be telling the truth. To DirecTV, an HD-DVR is an HD-DVR. So, Customer Service has no way of telling the people who ship the HD-DVR's that someone has specifically requested a particular model.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

chrisjmccord said:


> I've pushed my appointment back a few days to 1/30 now, still having cold feet with this change. I know change is hard, but needed and good sometimes. Its just really hard to deal with this kind of change without seeing something from D* in person.


Several Best Buy stores still use some D* receivers for their HD TV's. Wouldn't hurt to run up and check out the PQ. They may also let you play with the features, as limited as they may be in store, if you ask nicely.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

That and T1's and such are symmetric. Most home connections aren't.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

goinsleeper said:


> Several Best Buy stores still use some D* receivers for their HD TV's. Wouldn't hurt to run up and check out the PQ. They may also let you play with the features, as limited as they may be in store, if you ask nicely.


Though best to keep in mind that the lighting isn't realistic, TV's set to torch mode etc. Unless it's a Magnolia setup at least.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

chrisjmccord said:


> I've pushed my appointment back a few days to 1/30 now, still having cold feet with this change. I know change is hard, but needed and good sometimes. Its just really hard to deal with this kind of change without seeing something from D* in person.


So sounds like you weren't hit by the UVerse outage?


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

chrisjmccord said:


> I've pushed my appointment back a few days to 1/30 now, still having cold feet with this change. I know change is hard, but needed and good sometimes. Its just really hard to deal with this kind of change without seeing something from D* in person.


I'll be home from the office about 7pm. Drop by the house and you can see a Genie in person.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

Diana C said:


> T1, is indeed about 1.5 Mbps, but it is T-2 that is 6 Mbps. T-3 is about 44 Mbps.
> 
> The main difference between T-x lines and residential service is service level guarantees. T-x lines are dedicated links back to the central office with direct connections to the provider's backbones. Residential service is pooled in various ways, depending on the provider and the nature of the service. As a result T-x performance is very steady, 24x7, while residential service will vary depending on time of day and number of subscribers sharing a gateway or other common media.
> 
> For big corporations, T1 and T3 lines are mostly used for backup these days. If you want real industrial grade internet service with a robust SLA you'd go for OC-x service. OC service is optical (OC stands for Optical Carrier) as opposed to T-x service which is wired. An OC-3 line is 155 Mbps, and it goes up through OC-255 at 13 Gbps. OC-3 lines start at around $20k/month and you go up from there in price as well.


Awesome explanation, thanks Diana, this helped me out a lot!


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

goinsleeper said:


> Several Best Buy stores still use some D* receivers for their HD TV's. Wouldn't hurt to run up and check out the PQ. They may also let you play with the features, as limited as they may be in store, if you ask nicely.


Yeah I tried one close to my house, they didn't have a single one. There is one more I can stop in and see, once I get to feeling better.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

dpeters11 said:


> So sounds like you weren't hit by the UVerse outage?


I was hit for about an hour early Monday AM...or whenever it started, but it came back not too long after. So no I wasn't.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

dettxw said:


> I'll be home from the office about 7pm. Drop by the house and you can see a Genie in person.


Well, Choctaw isn't very close to me here in NW OKC, hard to just drop by there...and I'm sick right now so I don't want to give you this crap.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

You're about 30 miles away, same distance as the GF in Yukon. She lives off of that old original section of Rt. 66 (36th St./Lakeshore DR.) between Mustang & Sarah Rd.

I'd have you go over to her house which is closer to you, but she doesn't have the equipment, just an HR24 & H24, no Genie. At least not until I give her one.

If your crap lets up on you the offer still stands, though then Sunday night would be best as the Tulsa kiddos and my grandson come to stay Friday night.

Sure hope that you get to feeling better.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

Well, we started conversations with a family friend who happens to be our realtor as well, and now I think we are going to be putting the house up on the market soon. So I'm going to cancel my D* install for this coming weekend, and just reconnect with D* once we get moved and settled into the new home. Maybe even by that time the new HR-44's will be out in the world? While I don't like the process of moving, we need to get a different home, our two boys and us are growing out of this home and need more space that makes sense for our family. This house was bought by me, as a bachelor, with intentions of having a family, but now that the boys are growing up, bigger rooms and more space in general is required. The new home will be a D* hub though!


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

Am I going to get a hassle or fight about canceling my service before it was installed?
I know they don't want to lose me as a customer, even before I've begun, but I don't want to install this right now only to move in the near future.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Finding a new house and selling the old one takes a while, it might be some time before you actually move.
Have you had a chance to explore DirecTV's moving package (1-888-DTV-MOVE)? Or maybe some of the reps on here or in-the-know folks can comment.
Maybe you can get a deal on an HR34 now and then again on an HR44 when you move.

Got a particular school district in mind (e.g. Deer Creek, Edmond)?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

chrisjmccord said:


> Well, Choctaw isn't very close to me here in NW OKC, hard to just drop by there...and I'm sick right now so I don't want to give you this crap.


I hope you don't have the same Flu Bug that I had as it took me about 3 weeks to get over it. :nono2:


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

Deer Creek and Edmond are the likely spots, my wife is wanting Deer Creek for the school district. You're right it might be a while, but still we've decided to wait. I guess we'll see what they try to tell me when I call.

I had bronchitis and flu, but I got some heavy meds and I'm back on my feet.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

chrisjmccord said:


> Am I going to get a hassle or fight about canceling my service before it was installed?
> I know they don't want to lose me as a customer, even before I've begun, but I don't want to install this right now only to move in the near future.


The few times I've had to deal with the group that cancels pending installs, it was a bit of a pain. First person had me on hold for 15 minutes and eventually came back and hung up. Second person put me on hold for 15 minutes but did come back and cancel the order. Just let them know it's not a pricing issue and that you just can not get the service right now. That way they're not trying to "save" your ordere.

You won't have any issues trying to sign back up when you're settled into your new house.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

goinsleeper said:


> The few times I've had to deal with the group that cancels pending installs, it was a bit of a pain. First person had me on hold for 15 minutes and eventually came back and hung up. Second person put me on hold for 15 minutes but did come back and cancel the order. Just let them know it's not a pricing issue and that you just can not get the service right now. That way they're not trying to "save" your ordere.
> 
> You won't have any issues trying to sign back up when you're settled into your new house.


So funny, that is exactly what happened to me tonight. I chose the option to cancel, and when it rang through to the guy he answered in this big happy voice about congrats on your new DirecTV choice/install, bla bla bla...and then all shocked when I said I was actually calling to cancel. Such a bad actor. Then he did put me on hold for like 10 mins, I was like are you effin' serious. Trying to hope I just hang up and don't cancel? Whatever, so I started saying, "hello" to the dead air and he came back in...nice try.

I did explain it wasn't pricing or companies, I was just in a spot where I didn't think it was a good time to install and I'd be back soon. He was cool after that and did the cancel with no more hassle, but jeez...

Anyway, when I do get to the new place, DirecTV will be getting my call again.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

chrisjmccord said:


> So funny, that is exactly what happened to me tonight.


Sounds so familiar lol. And I talked to them around May 2011. Good to know some things never change.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, Good Luck with whatever you decide to do. I love my Directv even though Directv is not perfect but I am so happy with the Progress they have made over the years and no telling where we will be in a year.

CSRs are the same with any company I deal with. They are people who are subjective and have opinions are have been trained or self trained at different levels depending upon their ambition so I just learned Unfortunately to Play The CSR Roulette Game until I get one who Plays the Game the Way I Want Them To Play It!!! :lol:


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

I've enjoyed learning about the different services, I avoided the satellite companies for years, assuming the worst from them, till I did this research. Now I know more and understand the technologies etc, I'm glad to have gotten this much information and knowledge. The whole while, its been in my gut that its just not the right time to make the switch, and even though I did go ahead and get signed up, something still made me wonder and second guess, but it wasn't because I didn't like or trust D*, it was something else in my gut...well this was it, the house move came clear and that was all I needed to solidify my doubts. If all goes smooth and we are moved in a few months, I'll be enjoying D* for the NBA finals, and all the good summer shows.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

chrisjmccord said:


> Deer Creek and Edmond are the likely spots, my wife is wanting Deer Creek for the school district. You're right it might be a while, but still we've decided to wait. I guess we'll see what they try to tell me when I call.


I found out today that a buddy at work just moved from Deer Creek to the Piedmont district (around 122nd between Council & County Line). His wife wants the daughter to graduate from Piedmont. Usually you hear about folks moving to the Deer Creek district rather than away. Is Deer Creek getting too big already?


----------



## ryman (Jun 9, 2009)

Just my 2 cents on the subject - if you plan on moving I would wait to get setup with DirecTV. If you setup now and move in lets say 3 months - they will ask $200 for a tech to come reinstall at the new residence. 

On another note, the 44 is going to be amazing (my co-worker is in BETA) but not when its launched nationally - I would wait a good 6 months to ensure all the bugs are worked out. DTV learned their lesson with the Genie and C31 clients and wont be pre-mature in releasing the 44 until their confident in its operation.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

dettxw said:


> I found out today that a buddy at work just moved from Deer Creek to the Piedmont district (around 122nd between Council & County Line). His wife wants the daughter to graduate from Piedmont. Usually you hear about folks moving to the Deer Creek district rather than away. Is Deer Creek getting too big already?


Yeah, I think Deer Creek is getting big, too fast, like Edmond back in the day, so Piedmont is like the less busy but still good area. I don't know much more than that, its all generalizations. I haven't spent much time in either, but Deer Creek is directly north of where I am now, and there are all kinds of schools going up.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

ryman said:


> Just my 2 cents on the subject - if you plan on moving I would wait to get setup with DirecTV. If you setup now and move in lets say 3 months - they will ask $200 for a tech to come reinstall at the new residence.
> 
> On another note, the 44 is going to be amazing (my co-worker is in BETA) but not when its launched nationally - I would wait a good 6 months to ensure all the bugs are worked out. DTV learned their lesson with the Genie and C31 clients and wont be pre-mature in releasing the 44 until their confident in its operation.


Agreed, and this is what I've done, I figure by the time I've sold my house, moved and ready for D* install, the HR44 should be out there and part of the daily installs.


----------

